# Pinnacle PB 150 Pellet boiler, Any reviews pro or con??



## Headbuggy (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm looking for some happy customers who have purchased a Pinncale PB 150 Pellet boiler. Dealer will tell you what you want to hear but hoping to hear some pro's or con's from actual users


----------



## connerfur (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm on my second year of running my PB 150 and have been very happy with the unit.  The only caution I would have for you is to use the calculation that 1 bag of pellets tends to be close to 2.5 gallons of oil.

The house is much more comfortable then it was with my oil boiler.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 15, 2010)

As a dealer, I'll give you an honest evaluation. (Not trying to sell you because your waaay outa my territory)
PB150 works as advertised if it's installed and plumbed in correctly.
Very easy to work on, all motors, boards, snap disks are front and centered.
I can go on and on about the good points, but I'll tell you the more common complaints. (we have about 30 in the field to date):

In the shoulder season, the boiler will make enough heat in mid sized houses on the pilot setting, that the setting needs to be changed from 8 to 16 minutes.  If you dont have a really good draft, you'll need to compensate by running the draft fan on high and opening the slide damper a little.  There is a fine balance between the small amount of fuel burning and the combustion air.  Until you get those settings dialed in, you may have the burn pot running itself out of fuel during extended time on pilot.  Folks that just cant get it dialed in on 45+ degree days, I just tell them to just fire up the oil boiler.

The draft fan and vacuum switch need to be maintained as often as you clean the heat exchanger tubes, or you'll clog the fan with ash.

Long pellets can jam the feeder cup causing the lovejoy coupler to fail.  

Can not be installed with the cheapo home depot pellet vent.  The heat from the boiler will destroy it.  Who ever is selling you the boiler should have a "Pro" line of pellet vent available.  Pay the extra for the better pipe.

If you do end up buying a boiler, make sure either yourself, or your dealer stock a couple of lovejoys, a snapdisk, a vacuum switch, a control board and a combustion fan.  You may not need one of these for years, but if the boiler goes down mid winter and the dealer needs to order it from West Coast Canada, you'll be without heat for a week.  We keep about $3,000 in parts on hand for Pinnacle units.  We dont need many, but we like to be prepared and so should you with this type of investment.


----------



## Sting (Mar 16, 2010)

http://forum.iburncorn.com/viewforum.php?f=17


----------



## oracleminded (Oct 17, 2010)

I have been runnning the pb 150 for about a month now.  Definitely a good unit: simple and easy to maintain and clearly heats the house nicely.  I do have some items on the wish list for Pinnacle to add as a retrofit:
1) Automatic Ignition
2) The feeder should stop if the burn pot fire goes out....otherwise, the feeder overloads the burn pot.
3) Oxygen/flue temperature feedback for fan speed and damper control.  Right now, when you tune it properly, it's great. But getting to that point requires some playing with the unit.
4) vacuum or auger based option for automation of pellet loading.

I also think that you should make sure your flu goes 4ft over the rooftop.  If you pilot the system on 16 minutes, the smoke can be somewhat annyoing and you don't want it going into the bedroom windows.  Of course, 8 minutes pilot cycle was the best.


----------



## Sting (Oct 17, 2010)

oracleminded said:
			
		

> I do have some items on the wish list for Pinnacle to add as a retrofit:
> 
> 2) The feeder should stop if the burn pot fire goes out....otherwise, the feeder overloads the burn pot.



it does -- that's why there is a snap switch saftey in the upper smoke chamber -- unless you over-wired it not to function, they fail open and the unit will not run until you bypass or replace it.

Kind Regards
Sting


----------



## dstrayer (Nov 23, 2013)

I've had one cooking in my home a couple of seasons - love it ... 'cept had an issue at end of last season.  After much troubleshooting and jumpering, it appears that the Traeger Control is suspect.  Won't signal auger to run.  Anyone had issues with the Traeger Control Board (0II350S)? Anyone know where to get one cheaper than $200 +ship from Pinnacle?


----------



## sinnian (Nov 24, 2013)

dstrayer said:


> I've had one cooking in my home a couple of seasons - love it ... 'cept had an issue at end of last season.  After much troubleshooting and jumpering, it appears that the Traeger Control is suspect.  Won't signal auger to run.  Anyone had issues with the Traeger Control Board (0II350S)? Anyone know where to get one cheaper than $200 +ship from Pinnacle?



There was a run of them that had less than quality soldering on the post by where the fuse is, check that out.


----------



## dstrayer (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll check out the solder job SINNIAN - thanks for the tip.  You happen to know where I can get a replacement board (besides Pinnacle) if need be?


----------

